# Μην μπαχτιρίσουμε



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Ήμουν προ ημερών με την κόρη μου στο ταμείο ενός σουπερμάρκετ και ξοδεύαμε τις τελευταίες μας οικονομίες όταν η άστοργη ταμία επέστρεψε στην κόρη μου ένα κέρμα που μόλις της είχε δώσει. «Δεν είναι δίευρο αυτό» της είπε. Το πήρα αμέσως, το μελέτησα με πολλή περιέργεια και το κατάσχεσα για τη συλλογή μου (αυτήν που κάνω με όποιο περίεργο νόμισμα περάσει από τα χέρια μου, αν και τα νομίσματα έχουν την κακή συνήθεια να μη θέλουν να περνάνε από τα χέρια μου).

Το νόμισμα είχε κάτι σαφέστατα ασιατικό, στα χαρακτηριστικά του διοπτροφόρου κυρίου της μιας όψης, στο μνημείο της άλλης, στις καμπύλες των γραμμάτων. Κατά τ' άλλα, η μπορντούρα του, τα χρώματά του, το έκαναν φτυστό δίευρο.

Δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση να κάνω τον γλωσσο-ντετέκτιβ και, αφού το γκουγκλ είναι φίλος μου, το ρώτησα κάτι με τις σωστές λέξεις-κλειδιά και γρήγορα κατέληξα στο *ταϊλανδικό μπαχτ* — αν και αυτό που έχω στα χέρια μου και καταθέτω εδώ δεν το έχω βρει σε φωτογραφία του διαδικτύου, μόνο παρόμοια.

Στο λήμμα της Wikipedia για το *Thai baht*:
10-baht coins are very similar to 2–euro coins in size, shape and weight, and are likewise bi-metallic. Vending machines not equipped with up-to-date coin detectors might therefore accept them as €2 coins.​
Και στο λήμμα για 2-euro coins (γραμμένο εκεί χωρίς ενωτικό, σαν να εννοεί δύο κέρματα του 1 ευρώ):
The 10-Thai baht coin, first minted in 1988, which is of similar shape and size to a €2 coin but worth around 8 times less has recently been appearing in the coin boxes of vending machines throughout Europe and being given back as change in some smaller establishments.​
Ο κυριούλης με τα γυαλιά είναι ο (83χρονος πλέον) μονάρχης της Ταϊλάνδης Μπουμιμπόλ Αντουλγιαντέι, στο θρόνο από το 1946 (ρεκόρ παραμονής στην εξουσία για οποιονδήποτε αρχηγό κράτους ή κυβερνήσεως στον κόσμο) και ίσως ο πλουσιότερος μονάρχης αν πιστέψουμε το Forbes.

Εμείς να προσέξουμε, μη γίνουν τα ευρώ μας μπαχτ...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 20, 2011)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, όταν είχα πάει στην Αίγυπτο, μας είχαν πει να προσέχουμε να μη μας πασάρουν λίρες για δίευρα! 
Τελικά, πολύ συνηθισμένο αυτό το κέρμα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

...
*500 lire*, b.€


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2011)

Κι από την ανάποδη, όμως: 2 pounds coin


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι από την ανάποδη, όμως: 2 pounds coin



Αυτό είναι πιο μεγάλο και πιο βαρύ από το δίευρω, δεν το μπερδεύεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2011)

Ένας ταξιτζής μού έχει πασάρει για ρέστα ένα από τα παραπάνω, νομίζω ότι ήταν λιρέτες ή κάτι βουλγάρικο, και άλλη μια φορά επεχείρησε να μου πασάρει ένας περιπτεράς αλλά το είδα.

Επίσης, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι από επίσκεψη στην Ταϊλάνδη, το νόμισμά τους δεν το λένε μπαχτ, αλλά μπατ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2011)

Και το νόμισμα της 1 τουρκικής λίρας (= 0,4) ήταν (μέχρι πρόσφατα) φτυστό διεύρω:


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Επίσης, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι από επίσκεψη στην Ταϊλάνδη, το νόμισμά τους δεν το λένε μπαχτ, αλλά μπατ.


Έτσι είναι. Μπάατ προφέρουν και οι Ταϊλανδοί και οι Εγγλέζοι. Εμείς έχουμε μια τάση να κάνουμε «χ» αυτά τα -_h_-. Η Βικιπαίδεια έχει και τους δύο τύπους (όπως και η πιάτσα), αλλά προτίμησα το _μπαχτ_ γιατί μου έκανε καλύτερο λογοπαίγνιο.
:)


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> η άστοργη ταμία


 
Η άστοργη ταμί*α*


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2011)

Earion, πρόσεξε γιατί θα σε πάρει πρέφα ο 40κος. Δεν σου θυμίζουν τίποτα τα βυζάκια της ταμία;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Χωρίς να μπορώ να πω ότι θα το έκανα σε όλα τα κείμενα, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα _δελέατα_. Καμιά φορά, ωστόσο, επιλέγω λέξεις ή τύπους με ελαφρώς προκλητική διάθεση (π.χ. _των κοτών_).





> http://www.sarantakos.com/language/l-tamia.html
> Επιπλέον, και ειδικά στην περίπτωση της ταμίας, ο καθαρεύων τύπος "η ταμίας" εκτός από αντιαισθητικός είναι και ανελλήνιστος! Αν κάνουμε τον κόπο να ανοίξουμε το Λίντελ-Σκοτ, θα δούμε ότι στα αρχαία ελληνικά ο μόνος τύπος που υπάρχει είναι ο ταμίας, η ταμία (με την έννοια της οικονόμου). Η ταμία λέει και ο 'Ομηρος, η ταμία και ο Ξενοφών της κλασικής εποχής, η ταμία και ο Λιβάνιος της ύστερης αρχαιότητας. Ο τύπος η ταμία είναι ο ελληνικός -το η ταμίας των λογίων και του Καλιόρη είναι νεοπαγής βαρβαρισμός )



Για να ξέρετε πού θα ψάξετε...


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2011)

Themis said:


> [...] Δεν σου θυμίζουν τίποτα τα βυζάκια της ταμία;



Παρότι δεν ήταν φανατικά θηλυκά, έγιναν *θρηλυκά της ταμία, όπως και της δελφινατζούς εκπαιδευτή.
Μόνο που τα διαβάσαμε μόνο, δεν βάλαμε τα χέρια στον τύπο των ήλων, να μας μείνουν αξέχαστα. :twit:


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2011)

daeman said:


> δεν βάλαμε τα χέρια στον τύπο των ήλων, να μας μείνουν αξέχαστα


Με τέτοιους προβοκάτορες να κυκλοφορούν ελεύθεροι, πώς να συγκεντρωθούμε στη δουλειά μας;


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2011)

Ε όχι και προβοκάγκουρας προβοκάτορας, Θέμη, παρεξήγησες τις προθέσεις μου! Για μνημονικό βοήθημα έψαχνα. Προτιμώ το πιο εύηχο  σειρήνος, μια που πιάσαμε τα trans. Ή μήπως γοργόνος; Τα μπέρδεψα, καμμένο το 'χω το καημένο.


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2011)

Τι να πω; Αυθόρμητο ήταν. Μη μου πείτε ότι σε σας έρχεται αβίαστα...

η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία ...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2011)

Earion said:


> Τι να πω; Αυθόρμητο ήταν. Μη μου πείτε ότι σε σας έρχεται αβίαστα...
> 
> η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία, η ταμία ...



Μα εγώ αγαπώ μία, που 'ναι και ταμία...
Και στον κόσμο καμία άλλη δεν ζητώ!
Έχω μι' αδυναμία, στη μικρή ταμία...
Που παίρνει με χάρη όλα μου τα ευρώ!


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα εγώ αγαπώ μία, που 'ναι και ταμία...
> Και στον κόσμο καμία άλλη δεν ζητώ!
> Έχω μι' αδυναμία, στη μικρή ταμία...
> Που παίρνει με χάρη όλα μου τα ευρώ!



:woot: :laugh: 

Εν μια νυκτί μία, μία και ταμία
να 'τανε κι άλλη μία και τρίτη δε ζητώ

Το μπαχτιρίσαμε κι αυτό το νήμα, οφτοπικώς και ουτοπικώς.


----------

